# Installed Audiosources AS-7609 Need Help Instaling Reavwiev camera



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello,

I just installed car radio from Audiosources in my CC - Will post pics soon and when im done with it Maybe will post DIY Guide
http://www.audiosources.net/viewproduct.asp?id=1146

Highly recommended, work flawless and cost only $400 I also got Rearview camera that mounts in license plate light

But I have no idea how to install it, and how to run the cables from light bracket to the trunk ( from trunk to the radio is very easy)

Have anyone ever install camera like this? do I need to drill a hole in bumper?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

It looks good. Did you order from the manufacturer? how much is it? Is everything plug n' play?


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

I have one of the Waywell units and love it too.... (Waywell WD6050)
I am definatly interested in the camera install process as well.

Subscribed....


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Epence said:


> It looks good. Did you order from the manufacturer? how much is it? Is everything plug n' play?


Yes I ordered it directly from MFG, 

Price was:
Radio- $320
Rearview Camera - $25
Igo8 map on micro 2gb SD card - $10
TMC for Traffic information - $25
Shipping -$90
Paypal Fee - 4%
Total = $488

Absolutely worth it 

And yes, everything is plug and play, although i had to order Dual Fakra adapter for my car, because unit came with only single fakra antenna adapter, but FM stations seems to work just fine
The only problem is to find a spot to mount gps, I mounted mine on top of the dashboard and run the cable along the windshield underneath glove box to the radio

Also i Got A/V cables fro my iphone so i can view youtube videos on radio's 8inch screen!!!


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

i think i have to remove license plate light housing then find a way how to run a cables from licence plate light to the trunk, then from trunk to the radio should be that hard


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Does it support voice control? If so, is it the more extensive voice control found on the RNS-510? Also, does it require you to update with VAG-COM afterward or is it really as easy as popping the old HU out and popping this one in (apart from the rear view camera install and the GPS antenna)?


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

dcbc said:


> Does it support voice control? If so, is it the more extensive voice control found on the RNS-510? Also, does it require you to update with VAG-COM afterward or is it really as easy as popping the old HU out and popping this one in (apart from the rear view camera install and the GPS antenna)?


No it doesn't support voice control, but for the money you have lots of features and even more then RNS-510 , and nice big 8inch screen, SD card support up to 32gb, (mp3, movies etc) Bluetooth stereo audio, and choice of GPS software, Igo,Navigon,Tomtom

RNS-510 used one cost around $1000 then bluetooth kit around $350 plus orginal vw rearview camera another $400 so do the math 

No VAG-COM required , it is plug and play.

Cant say how long the radio will last, it has been in my car for last couple days and works without singe problem. so we will see


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks, please keep us posted on its longevity. I am planning to upgrade the speakers on my system first, then take a hard look at replacing the HU.


----------



## ALTRn8 (May 4, 2003)

Can you post pics? really curious about this. I wish there was somewhere in LA to buy this.


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Any updates or pics?


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

aeproberts21 said:


> Any updates or pics?


Radio still works just fine, no issues at all. 
Next day after Installation



























Picture taken couple days ago, - DVD playing - Vinyl wrapped center console trim


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

I see Chi-town!


----------



## Brutus2TheMax (Dec 1, 2011)

So can I replace the RCD-510 in my '12 GLI for this and have everything the RCD-510 has plus navigation and dvd?


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

GeoVDub said:


> I see Chi-town!


Yeah! Downtown Chicago and N-W suburbs , we need more CC owners from IL to do a GTG


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Brutus2TheMax said:


> So can I replace the RCD-510 in my '12 GLI for this and have everything the RCD-510 has plus navigation and dvd?


yeah, plus, Bluetooth for calling and for stereo music streaming, Connectors for rear view camera and video audio Aux in, SD card reader, USB reader :laugh:


----------



## Brutus2TheMax (Dec 1, 2011)

peterek said:


> Yeah! Downtown Chicago and N-W suburbs , we need more CC owners from IL to do a GTG


I'm in a '12 GLI and live in Naperville! Hahaha wrong section I know...



peterek said:


> yeah, plus, Bluetooth for calling and for stereo music streaming, Connectors for rear view camera and video audio Aux in, SD card reader, USB reader :laugh:


Sweet tits man! Plug and play? How much?


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Brutus2TheMax said:


> I'm in a '12 GLI and live in Naperville! Hahaha wrong section I know...
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet tits man! Plug and play? How much?


 Price was:
Radio- $320
Rearview Camera - $25 ( cheap and not that hard to install as long as you find a way from your license plate light to the trunk)
Igo8 map on micro 2gb SD card - $10 ( get a 4gb card from amazon , and install Igo primo, i can provide links to my gps software)
TMC for Traffic information - $25 (Don't need that because you have to pay your GPS software provider to get subscription)
Shipping -$90
Paypal Fee - 4%
Total = $488

email michael at [email protected]
and tell him that you got his contact from me.

Absolutely worth it

And yes, everything is plug and play, although i had to order Dual Fakra adapter for my car, because unit came with only single fakra antenna adapter, but FM stations seems to work just fine
The only problem is to find a spot to mount gps, I mounted mine on top of the dashboard and run the cable along the windshield underneath glove box to the radio

Also i Got A/V cables fro my iphone so i can view youtube videos on radio's 8inch screen!!!


----------



## Brutus2TheMax (Dec 1, 2011)

peterek said:


> Price was:
> Radio- $320
> Rearview Camera - $25 ( cheap and not that hard to install as long as you find a way from your license plate light to the trunk)
> Igo8 map on micro 2gb SD card - $10 ( get a 4gb card from amazon , and install Igo primo, i can provide links to my gps software)
> ...


Is it Sirius ready though? Doesn't seem satellite radio friendly...


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Brutus2TheMax said:


> Is it Sirius ready though? Doesn't seem satellite radio friendly...


Nope, but who need sirius when you can stream pandora over bluetooth or using Aux in, and it is free!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

peterek said:


> Yeah! Downtown Chicago and N-W suburbs , we need more CC owners from IL to do a GTG


I'll have a 2013 in the near future!


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

GeoVDub said:


> I'll have a 2013 in the near future!


The dark silver 2014 that was on the pic on the internet looks really nice but i went to autoshow this year and saw that white 2013 and it didnt look apealing for me not sure why maybe just wrong trim or white color.....

I like pre 2013 r-lines


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Looks really nice and for the price is awesome. 

Do the steering wheel controls work with it? How about the MFD, does the radio interface with it? Bluetooth on MFD or directly to radio?

In terms of installing the rear view, can you follow the wiring for the lights back into the trunk area? Might be easiest to take back bumper off.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

VdubTX said:


> Looks really nice and for the price is awesome.
> 
> Do the steering wheel controls work with it? How about the MFD, does the radio interface with it? Bluetooth on MFD or directly to radio?
> 
> In terms of installing the rear view, can you follow the wiring for the lights back into the trunk area? Might be easiest to take back bumper off.


Yes Steering wheel buttons work just fine, MFD shows only a input and FM/AM station so not really usefull...

I connected my rearview camera to the cigarette lighter in the trunk so it is always powered on when the car is on, and i can view the camera even when im driving 

it took me some time to figure it out but what i did was to using a coat hanger fished the cables frome the licence plate light hole to the trunk using a gourmet hole just below the right tailight i had to remove trunk liner (easier than removing the bumper) then i connected the power to the cigarette lighter wires and run the signal cable to the radio.

You need to buy a engine suppressor filter that connects between camera and power supply


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

nice unit with lots of features!

but... there is nothing sexier than that flip up rvc from VW :beer:


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

piperpilot964 said:


> nice unit with lots of features!
> 
> but... there is nothing sexier than that flip up rvc from VW :beer:


yeah you right but for a price of almost $700 i can find cheaper sexy


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

Do you have pics of the back of the car with it installed? Curious of how it looks and also how the little LED light with it looks. Is it a pure white LED?


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

Love to see pics of the camera as well


----------



## The5ickne55 (Sep 23, 2009)

Had to dig this thread up. I just bought this radio as well, and HOLY ****. 

I highly recommend this radio !


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

Does this support HD Radio?


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## 604cc (Mar 26, 2012)

hey guys, VW CC noob here - picking up my car tomorrow! 

was contemplating purchasing a unit from audiosources.net

does it come with the complete maps for canada (im from vancouver)? how do we get it from igo8? how does it download?

sorry for the noobie questions..any help is much appreciated. cheers.


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

There was someone on golf mkv forums with links to igo. I think it was for semting but should work with this aswell


----------



## TrialnError (Mar 24, 2012)

Any pics of the rearview camera in action?


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Pics!!!
Rear camera this one came with the radio









Camera light- it is led but not pure white so i left my oem bulb in my right licence plate lamp









Rearview in action








Those guide lines are static they dont move like in original vw camera


Front camera-wide angle but the image is mirror fliped(maybe because it was made to be used as rearview) $23 from ebay









Front view in action


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

604cc said:


> hey guys, VW CC noob here - picking up my car tomorrow!
> 
> was contemplating purchasing a unit from audiosources.net
> 
> ...



U have to pay extra $10 for micro sdcard with north america maps canada included.or u can get your own card and download newest igo online,i have uploaded my gps software but i dont remember if it has canada maps.will check when i get home


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Looks nice, I wish this was SAT capable.


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

peterek said:


> Pics!!!
> Rear camera this one came with the radio
> 
> 
> ...


Doesnt look like the unit sits flush/even. In other words sticks out. Is this true or just my eyes?


----------



## TrialnError (Mar 24, 2012)

peterek said:


> Pics!!!
> Rear camera this one came with the radio
> 
> 
> ...




Suhhhweeeet! How do you switch between front/rear camera? How long did it take to ship after you ordered it? Thanks for posting the pics! :thumbup:


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

arismkv said:


> Doesnt look like the unit sits flush/even. In other words sticks out. Is this true or just my eyes?


It is flush,i was installing the switch for the cameras and didnt screw the unit all the way in


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

TrialnError said:


> Suhhhweeeet! How do you switch between front/rear camera? How long did it take to ship after you ordered it? Thanks for posting the pics! :thumbup:


Installed small simple 2 way switch u der the bezel of the trim radio.it has 2 rca input that you select between thats all.

It took 4 days to ship from china,amazing fast!


----------



## TrialnError (Mar 24, 2012)

Was it tough to run the wires from the license plate area back to the headunit? Did you just splice into the cigarette lighter to power the rearview camera? This is going to the top of my wish list! Do you have any gripes with the unit? Thanks for the info!


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

TrialnError said:


> Was it tough to run the wires from the license plate area back to the headunit? Did you just splice into the cigarette lighter to power the rearview camera? This is going to the top of my wish list! Do you have any gripes with the unit? Thanks for the info!


It took me some time to figure it out but once that it wasnt that hard. You just need a fish tape or wire coat hanger to run the wires. U run the wire from plate light to the right taillight there is a a hole with rubber cover just below right taillight you will see it when u remove trunk liner. Once you get cables to the trunk tap power to the trunk cigarette lighter and then run video cable to the headunit. Thats it!


Radio is great my only gripe is that bluetoth contact sync is verrrryyyy slow wth my iphone not sure how good it is with other phones...

If you have more money get ans-510 it is little more expensive but is more refined.... More info on. Audiosources website


----------



## furqana (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey Peterek! Thanks for hte post, just what i needed to make my decision on a replacement unit for my mfd2 nav. I was thinking about the ANS510 but for almost twice the price i just dont see enough feature differences to justify the price. I also emailed them directly, so I'll order the rear view camera, get a dual fakra adapter, engine power suppreser and no maps because you said I can get the newer maps myself seperately right? 

Just a question about the TMC traffic updates, I thought this feature doesnt work in the US? If i want to get a traffic subscription from my gps provider do you need the TMC option installed anyway? 

Thanks alot!


----------



## jorgeasl (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi, sorry to bother you guys, but how does this Audiosources compare quality wise to Rosen, Advent and Myron & Davis?? 
I've been also looking for an aftermarket stereo for my 2009 CC, but I just don't know if I should get one of this "factory look" receivers, or just go for a Pioneer. Are they reliable? Do they look cheap? 
My local stereo installer said that the sound quality on Rosen for example, isn't that good, I would yous like to see your opinions.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

yes if you look online you can find gps software,TMC doesn't work becUse you need a subscribion for tmc.

I love my As7609 there is little his jen volume is at low level but is hardly noticable especialy tou drive a car and you have 100 differnt noises.

Build quality is perfect it fits and looks like OEM


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^^^^check your pm please i have sent you a couple questions and still have no response


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Quick question. On these units, if I hit the phone button on the steering wheel, do I still get the phone book listings, etc. in the MFD, or is it just on the radio? What about incoming calls. I have been emailing with audiosources.net, but their English is a bit limited.

What are the benefits of the various navigation software versions that they sell. Why did you go with Igo over Navigon for example?


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

dcbc said:


> Quick question. On these units, if I hit the phone button on the steering wheel, do I still get the phone book listings, etc. in the MFD, or is it just on the radio? What about incoming calls. I have been emailing with audiosources.net, but their English is a bit limited.
> 
> What are the benefits of the various navigation software versions that they sell. Why did you go with Igo over Navigon for example?


MFD is limited to display source input only: AUX, CD, RADIO etc
All other info is displayed on the unit's screen


I tried to put navigon on it and after some time with hacking and playing with different settings i gave up, Navigon was starting but was crashing randomly , so i went with Igo Primo newest version.....


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the response. 

I really like having the phone book info in the MFD. I suppose I could get used to having it on the screen if I could navigate the phone book with the steering wheel controls. That works, right?


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

Now someone needs to make one of these units that works with the dynaudio system. I've checked with all of them and they have all said no. Maybe there is a way to use that 600w amp that comes with dynaudio via the external connectors off the unit. I thought I read that you can hook up an external power source? As well the optical parking system that comes with the car I don't believe is compatible with that unit?

I bring this up only because the first build 09 Vr6 4 motions do not have backup cameras or Bluetooth and this option would be a nice alternative.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

I wish their site was a little easier to understand. What is the difference between the AS-7608-V5.0 and the ANS510. Does the ANS510 have a faster processor. I know it will plug in to the MDI unit and supports the climatronic A/C controls that I don't have on my car. But is there anything else?


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

ANS-510 is newer model, Different processor and completely new operating system,
Looks much nicer similar to RNS-510 but it is also more expensive than AS7806


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

dcbc said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I really like having the phone book info in the MFD. I suppose I could get used to having it on the screen if I could navigate the phone book with the steering wheel controls. That works, right?


To be honest i never tried that, i have an Iphone and phone book integration with the radio is rather slow, so i gave up that function

I should try it with Android phone and with Windows phone just to see if it works better


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

baddceo said:


> Now someone needs to make one of these units that works with the dynaudio system. I've checked with all of them and they have all said no. Maybe there is a way to use that 600w amp that comes with dynaudio via the external connectors off the unit. I thought I read that you can hook up an external power source? As well the optical parking system that comes with the car I don't believe is compatible with that unit?
> 
> I bring this up only because the first build 09 Vr6 4 motions do not have backup cameras or Bluetooth and this option would be a nice alternative.


Not sure about dynaudio.. but i have 09 CC lux with parking sensors and unit works just fine with it, it shows a picture of the car with color bars when the sensors are active.also i hooked up backup camera fot $25 and works nice


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Yet another question. What about the aux input in the console. Does that still work? I don't use mine much, but it is a feature.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

no , but there is a way to make it work - connect it to radio's Aux Input, if you have an Iphone
just get A/V cable and connect it to AUX in, run it to center console, you will get Audio and Video on the unit!! and this is pretty COOL


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks again. I'm actually leaning toward a used RNS510 at this point. I have a 6M gear box and am wondering how I ever got by without hands free in my previous cars with manual transmissions. Obviously, it's not at this price point, particularly if I add on video in motion and a reverse camera at a later date, but I won't lose the things I have grown to need.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Ive checked out this website, but how do you go about ordering it? Do you have to contact them?


----------



## 20hzto20khz (Jul 14, 2015)

*Headunit*

Trying to figure out where I can buy this. The audiosources website looks sort of deceiving and I'm not seeing this model there


----------

